# Reducing inventory - new hive bodies with frames



## Bob Harvey Florida

50 new #1 assembled Eastern white pine hive bodies per pallet (finger jointed) with 10 Mann Lake assembled frames with glue and waxed rite cell foundation in each box. 
$1,500.00 per pallet. 
Same frames with # 2 boxes $75.00 less per pallet. 
Picked up in Fort Pierce Florida.
Bob Harvey - 609-381-8136
Bob's bee boxes
9610 Orange avenue
Fort Pierce Florida 34945​


----------



## Johnny-5

*Re: REDUCING INVENTORY - NEW HIVE BODIES WITH FRAMES*

Raw wood or painted?


----------



## Bob Harvey Florida

*Re: REDUCING INVENTORY - NEW HIVE BODIES WITH FRAMES*

Painting is another dollar when my guy has time to paint.


----------



## Johnny-5

*Re: REDUCING INVENTORY - NEW HIVE BODIES WITH FRAMES*

ill be down that way just [off 714 just east of stuart] this week would it be ok to stop by to take a look?


----------



## Johnny-5

*Re: REDUCING INVENTORY - NEW HIVE BODIES WITH FRAMES*

good looking stuff think im in for at least 2


----------



## Bob Harvey Florida

*Re: REDUCING INVENTORY - NEW HIVE BODIES WITH FRAMES*

Thanks. Those empty's & un-assembled boxes are available too.


----------



## Mr.Beeman

*Re: REDUCING INVENTORY - NEW HIVE BODIES WITH FRAMES*

Deeps?


----------



## Bob Harvey Florida

*Re: REDUCING INVENTORY - NEW HIVE BODIES WITH FRAMES*

Yes deeps with frames but make most all size boxes.


----------



## RBRamsey

*Re: REDUCING INVENTORY - NEW HIVE BODIES WITH FRAMES*

What are you getting on unassembled deeps and mediums with no frames.


----------



## Bob Harvey Florida

*Re: REDUCING INVENTORY - NEW HIVE BODIES WITH FRAMES*

#2 – deeps - $8.50 #1 – deeps - $10.00
We had a poor fall honey crop in Florida and sales have slowed.
I have more than 2 trailer loads of deep boxes on hand.
I have an “inside club “ price on wood ware, feed, and Mann lake supplies for beekeepers who go with me to almonds. I’m extending this price just on over stocked items, and assembled boxes take up more space. When I start writing pollination checks in Feb. the inventory disappears in a hurry.
Assembled is $1.00 more
#2 – supers $5.00 but spoken for
Selling full pallets only. Our boxes 100 per pallet. – Mann lake 250 on 2 pallets


----------



## Tod

*Re: REDUCING INVENTORY - NEW HIVE BODIES WITH FRAMES*

Are the boxes put together with Staples? If so, what size?


----------



## Johnny-5

*Re: REDUCING INVENTORY - NEW HIVE BODIES WITH FRAMES*



Tod said:


> Are the boxes put together with Staples? If so, what size?


1/2" medium crown coated staple


----------



## Bob Harvey Florida

*Re: REDUCING INVENTORY - NEW HIVE BODIES WITH FRAMES*

The staples are galvanized, 9/16" crown, 2" leg


----------

